# Michigan Out Of Doors show



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I felt that both Jenny and Kelly did a great job on MOOD.

I also know, that I am one of the luckiest guys around, to have a wife that loves to fish and hunt.

She is one might fine tracker and puts me to shame on most of our outings, with her ability to stay on stand all day, no matter what weather Mother Nature decides to send our way.

Women are a lot tougher and talented than most of men give them credit for being. So keep inviting your wife or girl friend to go along on all your out of doors adventures. Who knows you might even hit the Jack Pot like I did and get the best hunting and fishing partner I man can have (His Wife).


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I think Jenny may have been more knowledgeable, but with Kelly some of us got to share her learning experience in some instances. There is something to be said about learning with as opposed to learning from someone. Kelly truly is good looking and acknowledging that fact should not be held against anyone.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is an advertisement set to run for Kelly Gotch's show. It is on the front page of this site. 


www.bullysgamecalls.com


I think you will like it. Bully is an old college buddy of mine.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

SAD. them boys fell for a few yelps.should have waited for them to buy a round.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

both jenny and jimmy are great people, i met jenny at my school at the "big buck night" way before she left. and i talked to jimmy at the elk orientation last year, heck of a nice guy. he filmed a guy on heres hunt, and he interviewed my dad on the same episode after the hunt.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

ahhhhhhhhh the past... the mort neff show, with howard shelly (i think that was he last name.. im old, i forget) the fred trost and bob garner show. im starting to feel real old.  :help: i remember i couldnt wait until thursday night to watch the original Michigan outdoors show. i hope our outdoor shows never go away. wish they would bring some of mort's old shows back on. they were classics!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

I enjoy seeing Jenny back on the show, she knows her stuff. What ever happened to the Ford brothers ,Jim and John ? I miss Bob Garner. That boy can eat !:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

wiggler you must be old. you can member that long ago. bet you remember sky king to.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's one the younger guys probably never heard of - "Gadabout Gaddis". They called him the "Flying Fisherman". Roscoe Vernon Gaddis. The first outdoor show I remember seeing.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

yer old to. Im a poet.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

Wiggler said:


> ahhhhhhhhh the past... the mort neff show, with howard shelly (i think that was he last name.. im old, i forget) the fred trost and bob garner show. im starting to feel real old.  :help: i remember i couldnt wait until thursday night to watch the original Michigan outdoors show. i hope our outdoor shows never go away. wish they would bring some of mort's old shows back on. they were classics!


 i remember fred trost, i can remember his shows being hit or miss, sometimes he was an ass


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Jenny's "good people" and the Nuge wasn't the reason she left Texas.

Welcome back, Jenny! Good luck, Kelly!

Enough said.

John


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish they would rerun some of the Mort Neff shows, It was a good show back then.


----------

